# simple question about the parking brake light....



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

hey peeps juss need to know if i have to replace my hand brake, cause it's working, but the hand brake warning light keeps blinking.this was after somebody pulled the shit out of it while it was parked in my driveway :thumbup: 

the warning light is annoying as hell while driving.is there anything i could possibly disconnect for the light to not work.i know this all might sound silly, i might have to go with it for awhile now.just pondering the question

though as to what to do besides replacing the whole damn thing


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Pull apart the console and check the switch and its positioning. A minor adjustment may be all that is needed.

Also double check the brake fluid level and check the rubber seal inside the master cylinder to reseat that if it is pulled down.

Troy


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Pull apart the console and check the switch and its positioning. A minor adjustment may be all that is needed.
> 
> Also double check the brake fluid level and check the rubber seal inside the master cylinder to reseat that if it is pulled down.
> 
> Troy




i adjusted alright, seems nothing was wrong.drove around in first to 3rd with the parking brake on an WHAMMO!! brake light fixed?

im assuming this was an electrical problem, or the handle could be just slightly loose.but i wouldnt' reccomend this solution thus, it happend by accident :thumbup:


----------

